# Sega Genesis Emulator Accuracy Help



## SG854 (Sep 1, 2019)

I want to play Sega Genesis with the highest accuracy. What’s the best emulator for that?

I like to use it in retroarch


I use Genesis Plus GX

And for accurate sound I use YM2612 Nuked With low pass filter at 55% using his guide.

https://forums.libretro.com/t/genesis-plus-gx-where-is-the-audio-lowpass-filter/12169/125


Is there anything else I need to set in audio or video settings for accurate emulation? Should I switch to a different emulator?


----------



## bananapi761 (Sep 1, 2019)

I always thought genesis plus GX sounded identical to my model 1 console, except for clarity, and I've always been happy with it. The only other option for audio is in retroarch's audio settings, simply listed as audio quality, but I couldn't notice much difference. Video should be similarly accurate, and integer scaling would be recommended. Btw, I think picodrive is the least accurate one.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 1, 2019)

bananapi761 said:


> I always thought genesis plus GX sounded identical to my model 1 console, except for clarity, and I've always been happy with it. The only other option for audio is in retroarch's audio settings, simply listed as audio quality, but I couldn't notice much difference. Video should be similarly accurate, and integer scaling would be recommended. Btw, I think picodrive is the least accurate one.


I have my video setting use whatever the core uses. It gives me accurate scaling for Higan for snes. I haven’t checked with genesis. 


Integer scaling is this right?
For snes 256*8/7
I set a custom scaling and compared with what the core uses and they both match up.


https://mobile.twitter.com/fbxgargoyle/status/963223142377447424?lang=en


What would integer be for genesis?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2019)

As far as I know, Genesis plus GX is the most accurate emulator to a real console. For one thing, is the ONLY emulator that can play Pier Solar and the Great Architects rom which is a 8MB rom file (64 megs) just like a real genesis can, unlike other emulators that can't. The game also allows you to use a sega cd to play the supplied disc to enhance the music. Genesis plus GX can not only play the rom most other emulators can, but the use of sega cd with a genesis/32X game. (Actually possible using the wii version emulator) 

As for sound settings, I never mess with it so I don't know. I feel is better to leave it alone. But you could maybe take some advice from people using analogue mega sd. The reason why I bring it up is cause there is options to customize the sound on there, and I guess sega fans would know how to make it sound similar to the real thing. Perhaps some of them are emulated in Genesis Plus GX so just a idea.


----------

